# New Too Faced Items! Face primer!



## vivaXglamlove (Jun 22, 2009)

Click the words for the URL to sephora!


Primed & Poreless Skin Smoothing Face Primer  *$30*
















Metal Eyed Liquid Shimmer Eyeliner 









Absolutely Invisible Candlelight Powder 





Natural Eye Neutral Eye Shadow Collection


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 22, 2009)

If the face primer is ANYTHING like the eye primer it is worth checking out.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 22, 2009)

WOW! I want to try the face primer!!


----------



## frocher (Jun 22, 2009)

.......


----------



## astronaut (Jun 23, 2009)

Gah Too Faced does it again! That primer sounds great. It has retinol in it! The candlelight powder sounds great too!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 23, 2009)

That Candlelight Powder sounds delightful, however me thinks it won't agree with my skin tone.  What a pity.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 24, 2009)

Gosh, the primer seemed SOOOOO promising! Unfortunately, it has _bismuth oxychloride_


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 24, 2009)

Lemmings ahoy!


----------



## mizuki~ (Jun 24, 2009)

I MUST have that Candlelight powder! So..pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is it in stores yet?


----------



## mdjmsj (Jun 24, 2009)

Gah I want that primer! The candlelight powder looks lovely too.


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 24, 2009)

I def want 2 try that primer! and the candlelight powder too


----------



## frocher (Jun 24, 2009)

........


----------



## astronaut (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Just ordered the candlelight powder, along with a couple other things.  I'll be sure to update you all on how it is._

 
Looking forward to it!


----------



## Poupette (Jun 24, 2009)

The Natural Eye box looks lovely!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_That Candlelight Powder sounds delightful, however me thinks it won't agree with my skin tone.  What a pity._

 
I thought the product was invisible.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 25, 2009)

Hmm it does say any complexion.  It's worth a try since it's sheer and not pigmented and shimmery like say Milani's Shimmer Stripes.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 25, 2009)

i've decided not to buy anymore face primers. i never use them anyway, but this sounds pretty cool i must admit.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_I thought the product was invisible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It does, but I am always weary, although I do have a translucent white setting powder so I might give it a go. 

I wonder if it gives the same effect as the Mystery Powder?


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jun 26, 2009)

I wish the primer and the powder (and perhaps the others but I didn't check) were up on too faced's site as they are having a 20% off sale with code "sizzle" expires 6/28!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 26, 2009)

Awhhh I love too faced! Im excited to check everything out! Thanks for posting!


----------



## tokidoki1825 (Jun 26, 2009)

I can't do silicone primers; they make my skin freak out like nobody's business...it's too bad, I was disappointed when I checked the ingredients.


----------



## frocher (Jul 2, 2009)

.....


----------



## BBJay (Jul 3, 2009)

I was going to look into the new UD face primer, but this one has me even more excited. I'll definitely have to swatch that Natural Eye Palette. Maybe my TF Smokey Eye Palette will have a new BFF.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_UPDATE:  I love the candlelight powder.  It gives a light golden glow to the face, similar to buffing a tiny bit of albatross all over the face.  But it is not a unique look, a similar effect could be achieved using strobe cream, artificial lights, etc.  So it will be nice for summer but if you have a highlighter, and are not a highlighter junkie, you can save you money.

I swatched it heavily on my tanned skin, NC30, and it has a very golden yellow cast to it.  It would work for most lighter skin shades, but some darker ladies could have problems with ashiness, so try before you buy.

So summary: it's nice and I like it, I might even buy it again, but it is by no means a must have._

 
Sigh, I'm a highlighter junkie! How does the Too Faced compare to NARS' albatross?


----------



## frocher (Jul 4, 2009)

........


----------



## sexysellerie (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey girls, I ordered the palette but unfortunately the cards which teach you how to create a day, classic and fashion eye are a little bit mixed up.
I got the card for the "day eye" twice,but the one for the "classic" is missing.

Does anyone have the palette to and would send me a picture of the card?


----------



## Little Addict (Jul 23, 2009)

why does it seem like ud and tf came out with face primers at the same time? competitive much?

i really want to try out the candlelight powder as a light powder just to throw on to wake me up on those lazy mornings since I do have extremely pale coloring with strong golden undertones ... hmmm ... either way I think it would bring nice color to the face. I'll have to see it in store, tho


----------



## Stephy171 (Jul 23, 2009)

oooo im so excited to try out the face primer!!


----------



## reem2790 (Aug 11, 2009)

i bought the face primer and tried it out for about a week, and i'll be returning it to ulta tomorrow. it was horrid, the feel was nice, it looked nice under makeup, but it broke me out horrendously!  i'll be trying the UD ones next, hoping for better results


----------



## astronaut (Aug 12, 2009)

I purchased the candlelight powder. It's like NARS' albatross but with shimmer, which I like. 

Would have tried the primer, but it has bismuth oxychloride


----------



## sierrao (Aug 12, 2009)

i love the new eyeshadow kit! i use it everyday


----------



## reem2790 (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sierrao* 

 
_i love the new eyeshadow kit! i use it everyday_

 
for some reason i just can't seem to justify buying it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, i have no idea why, but it's so pretty and i swatch it every time i go, but i never have the heart to drop $30+ on it.


----------



## mizuki~ (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I purchased the candlelight powder. It's like NARS' albatross but with shimmer, which I like. 

Would have tried the primer, but it has bismuth oxychloride 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oooh I love Albatross! For the candlelight powder do you apply it all over the face or just use it to highlight?


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 14, 2009)

Oooh the primer, can't wait to try that and the Candlelight powder. Yes LittleAddict I thought that too, UD and TF are very competitive these days!!!

xoxo


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ggxox* 

 
_Oooh the primer, can't wait to try that and the Candlelight powder. Yes LittleAddict I thought that too, UD and TF are very competitive these days!!!

xoxo_

 

totally, i started to think they were being made by the same people. cos everything is more or less the same! haha, UD always pips TF to the post for me though, UD packaging sucks though


----------

